# Thanks for my new Fan Rig



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

I have wanted to do this for a while now, but just now getting around to it. First off, I have to give a BIG THANKS to all the people that helped me with this build and all the people I have irritated for months asking questions:
Mark L., Chris J., Jeff S., for all of your knowledge and help. Also, Mark P., and Jeremiah T., for your awesome welding work. I could not have done this project without you guys.


----------



## S Adams (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, its a 1754 with a 50hp outboard and 16in jackplate. the fan is a 16hp motor with a 38in hascon supper wide prop set at 25 deg pitch. The front deck is 7ft long and just under 8ft wide at the back, and is 16in tall which is just enough so I can switch to 400w hps next year, But is currently running 8- 500w halos in the front and 2 more in the back on the fan stand.


----------



## caver101 (Jul 19, 2011)

VERY nice! I hope to see you on the water! We are going down to the Coosa Saturday night.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

you just may. Shoot me a pm and well meet up


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bad u no what lol. Call me up we been shooting on weekends


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks good. We did a good job just a few changes since the last time I saw it. I am just looking forward to fishing off it. Glad I could help. 
JT


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 19, 2011)

u got any more pics of the steering?


----------



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got off the lake with its test drive run. Runs great and pushes the snot out the boat. Really impressed with it. Maybe I'll get out and shoot some this weekend when I don't have to be at work at 6am.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

UpSouth811 said:


> u got any more pics of the steering?



Just took some with my camera phone. Only could get a few now because the low light. but its just a stick steer with a drum and pulley system. drums on each of the boat with 2 cables running clockwise and counterclock each way.  The cables are just run through pulleys down the boat. The steering pole on the front and the turn table rod in the back also have to have 2 bearings on each stick. Its  simple engineering, pain the butt to hook up. I think Chris J. 's wife was going  him and  me.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

castandblast said:


> Just took some with my camera phone. Only could get a few now because the low light. but its just a stick steer with a drum and pulley system. drums on each of the boat with 2 cables running clockwise and counterclock each way.  The cables are just run through pulleys down the boat. The steering pole on the front and the turn table rod in the back also have to have 2 bearings on each stick. Its  simple engineering, pain the butt to hook up. I think Chris J. 's wife was going  him and  me.



Now Clete why would you think that we only worked on it from 2PM till 2AM that day but hey once we go some sharp drill bits we nocked it out!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

castandblast said:


> I just got off the lake with its test drive run. Runs great and pushes the snot out the boat. Really impressed with it. Maybe I'll get out and shoot some this weekend when I don't have to be at work at 6am.



So is it pretty stable now?  How fast did it push it?


----------



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Now Clete why would you think that we only worked on it from 2PM till 2AM that day but hey once we go some sharp drill bits we nocked it out!



I was in your yard... It wasn't like we were working on it at the bar. My girlfreind just said that she is absolutely happy that Im "done" working on the boat. Now, if only she knows how much I'll be on the water instead of working on it


----------



## castandblast (Jul 19, 2011)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> So is it pretty stable now?  How fast did it push it?



it was good. I forgot the bring the gps.  I know that idle would be about 2 knoches higher than the 76lb thrust trolling motor I have will go. and I chased down a good 3-4ft long nose down a long back until it was able to hit deep water and go down.  I mean Gator Gar... yea it was a gator gar!!!!  But I didn't bring a bow because I wanted to get used to the steering....


----------



## Charlie157 (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks great man!  Now I need to get started on mine.  Won't be long!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 22, 2011)

sweet,


----------



## castandblast (Jul 25, 2011)

I sanded and primed all the steel on the boat this weekend, and Im going to paint it when ever the rain descides to quit. So, Im taking a poll on what to paint the fan stand. Should I paint it black, or try to make it the same camo pattern that the boat is? Also, should I paint the alluminum on the front deck the same camo pattern as well, or leave it as it is?

let the poll begin


----------



## caver101 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think a solid camo boat just looks good.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jul 27, 2011)

camo it out!


----------



## castandblast (Jul 28, 2011)

thats what im doing. added another coat of primer to it. my brother and I are going to add the camo paint monday and tuesday if the weather holds out


----------



## castandblast (Aug 2, 2011)

well I painted the fanstand, fan shround, and the front deck camo. Let me know what you think


----------



## castandblast (Aug 2, 2011)

the rest want upload for some reason, I'll have to send them tomorrow from my phone.


----------



## markland (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks good now get rid of that dang metal conduit, danggit!!!  LOL


----------



## castandblast (Aug 3, 2011)

yes sir! It will be gone by this weekend.


----------



## markland (Aug 3, 2011)

Good!  Your not going to the Heart of Dixie shoot at Wheeler this weekend?


----------



## castandblast (Aug 4, 2011)

No, I’m not. I had to many prior plans this weekend. I am going to get on some of these shoots next year though. I did take my brother to shoot last night before he moves back to Augusta, and we put somewhere around 200lbs in the boat in less than 2yrs.


----------



## markland (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good night!


----------

